# Pier fishing..



## jclott55 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey guys I'm native to Mississippi but will be coming down on valentines day.. Were would be a good place to try my luck and what bait should I use??
Thanks guys..


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Live shrimp. Sheepheads and redfish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

